
Someone started dumping Lockheed Martin stock just before Trump's tweet - patmcguire
https://twitter.com/cbouzy/status/808354101272645633
======
chollida1
I guess we could look at the data....

The largest reported trade is 669 shares, so if someone was "dumping" stock
then they didn't do a great job.

The last trade before 8:26 was at 8:20:40 for $260.05 according to Bloomberg
so the gap down the poster is showing I can't even reproduce.

Almost all trades at this time were odd lots this morning, so again if someone
was dumping,they didn't do a great job.

Trading was even very sparse until 8:26 when Trump tweeted and then the market
activity picked up, which is exactly what you'd expect wouldn't it?

Now, in favour of a conspiracy, early morning activity was much busier than
the previous week, but still very small.

I'm now embarrassed for myself that I even spent time on this:(

I thnk the best thing you can take from this is a quote I saw from Jim Greco
on Twitter:

[https://twitter.com/jgreco/status/808310517752365056](https://twitter.com/jgreco/status/808310517752365056)

> Trump is the ultimate case for diversification. You don't want to hold an
> individual stock when he tweets

 __EDIT __I think what this guy is seeing isn 't a trade at 8:25, but rather
his charting software just joining two points, one at 8:20 and the next at
8:26 when trading starts around Trumps tweet.

~~~
funtrader
You are not going to see the correct volume for pre-market trades. I checked
with my trading account and the poster is correct. The trades were before
Trumps tweet.

------
TYPE_FASTER
Trump doesn't write all his tweets, a digital media company he hired publishes
the majority of his social media content.

[http://www.npr.org/2016/12/06/504520364/how-trump-waged-
an-u...](http://www.npr.org/2016/12/06/504520364/how-trump-waged-an-under-the-
radar-ground-game)

Somebody there knew what the next tweet would be, and traded based on that
info.

------
relics443
To me, it looks like a bunch of people who don't know much about the market,
jumped to conclusions.

A. It wasn't that large of a selloff B. There were many indications prior to
the announcement that LHM would be taking a hit

------
ComteDeLaFere
Twitter says he posted that at 5:26 AM, not 8:26 AM.

~~~
cygx
According to which timezone?

~~~
ComteDeLaFere
All times EST. :)

